Ask HN: Are there any startups that work on the ms excell/access killer? - perfunctory
======
dougbarrett
I've always been interested in creating a RAD interface similar to how MS
Access works.

When I was 18 years old, I created some simple patient management software in
Access, and it was great! Within a few weeks of never using Access before and
no real familiarity with any SQL, I had built a pretty cool application I
thought.

There was only one big issue: the dependency of the software was Microsoft
Access...a pretty big overhead for a single application.

I've been using Twitter Bootstrap almost since day 1, and with a good PHP
framework (like Kohana), I can pretty much make RAD applications similar to
what I did in access in half the time, and there are a lot less limits of who
can use that software.

One day, my goal is to create an interface builder with Twitter Bootstrap
elements (I've dabbled in it before w/ other projects, and I've seen some
great software on HN of people that are doing UI builders w/ Twitter
Bootstrap), but then you can write custom queries for filtering data. It
wouldn't be a 1:1 SQL command, I believe they are too complex for what I want
to do and it seems like a lot of work.

My though is it'd be a drag and drop interface similar to the one in Access.

\--------

If there is a startup that's doing an Access killer, then that is awesome!
It'd be even more cool if it was web-based!

